#ubuntu-au 2010-12-06
<head_victim> caryb: thanks for updating the wiki :D
<head_victim> I've just added it to the loco directory as an event as well.
<alvin1> hey guys
<nisshh> alvin1, yo :)
<nisshh> alvin1, hows that for a quick reply? :)
<alvin1> nisshh: much faster than me lol
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> alvin1, can i help you with something?
<nisshh> oh are you just here to hang out?
<nisshh> or*
<alvin1> nisshh: i have one question
<nisshh> shoot :)
<alvin1> nisshh: I'm trying to find a suitable antivirus, do you have any suggestions?
<nisshh> alvin1, an antivirus for Ubuntu?
<alvin1> yep
<alvin1> nisshh: unusally request...I know
<nisshh> alvin1, ok, you do know about the lack of viruses on linux, etc?
<alvin1> yep
<head_victim> alvin1: not sure exactly what you're after but I'd start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<head_victim> nisshh: if you're running shared drives with windows machines you should still cover yourself
<alvin1> I transfer a lot stuff over from windows
<nisshh> head_victim, i know, im just making sure alvin1 knows, etc
<nisshh> alvin1, google ClamAV :)
<alvin1> has anybody tried clamav
<nisshh> hehe
<alvin1> to quick
<nisshh> alvin1, i tried it once, its very good :)
<alvin1> I heard avg has launched linux edition
<alvin1> there is also avant... but I don't have any experience with either
<nisshh> have they? meh, your better off with ClamAV anyway, no useless advertising and upgrade notifications that way :)
<nisshh> alvin1, you mean avast?
<alvin1> yes that's the one
<nisshh> yeah, neither have i
<nisshh> supposedly its ok though
<alvin1> I'll give clamav a try and let you know how i get on...cheers
<nisshh> alvin1, no problem, good luck :)
<nisshh> what a nice user :)
<head_victim> Of course, you'd expect that from another bigpond user though.
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> head_victim, actually when he comes back i might let him know about the aarnet mirror
<nisshh> spread the love! :)
<sagaci> is he on bigpond
<sagaci> forget that
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah :)
<nisshh> sagaci, us bigpond users are a dying breed :)
<nisshh> there is only a few of us left in the whole loco :)
<sagaci> what do people use, iinet internode
<sagaci> tpg
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, a lot of people are switching from bigpond to internode and iinet, but they dont know that you can solve the uptime problems by not using bigponds DNS servers :)
<nisshh> i have had no net problems since switching to opendns
<nisshh> bigponds DNS servers made my dns requests time out all the time, so i was unable to access the net all the time (i had dropouts several times a day)
<nisshh> every day :)
<sagaci> i haven't had any trouble with my adsl2 connection in two years. I know we pay a bit more, the only thing i'd want is a bigger file server that's unmetered, in addition to aarnet
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, but your on internode :)
<sagaci> at the moment i'm on mobile wireless but the majority of the time i use bigpond
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> sagaci, aarnet rocks :)
<nisshh> the file mirror i mean
<nisshh> you can get everything on there :)
<sagaci> the old file mirror was sometimes better though
<sagaci> ted talks and linux isos are good on aarnet
<sagaci> not too much else for me so far
<sagaci> small downloads like vlc firefox etc are non-issue
<sagaci> and ubuntu updates
<nisshh> heh, i get all my ubuntu iso's and linux kernel source code from aarnet, as well as using the ubuntu mirror
<sagaci> wish they'd mirror the dev releases of ubuntu
<nisshh> it saves me 5-7GB's a month :)
<nisshh> sagaci, they do i thought
<sagaci> i'm on the 50gb plan and I used 75gb unmetered last month
<nisshh> oh ok, only 10.10
<nisshh> sagaci, holy crap, what do you download?
<sagaci> i think you have to ask them but they sometimes just say upgrade from 10.10 using dist-upgrade w/e
<sagaci> wget -r'd the ted talks directory which was about 35gb and then linux isos, and openstreetmap i think
<sagaci> only took a couple of hours
<sagaci> 2.2MB/s
<nisshh> ah yeah
<nisshh> sagaci, what is ted talks?
<sagaci> technology education design
<sagaci> like presentations on topics
<sagaci> some are good
<sagaci> between 9-25m usually
<sagaci> minutes
<nisshh> ah ok
<sagaci> for example http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/TED-talks/JulianAssange_2010G_480.mp4
<sagaci> explicit material in that one though
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> I got into it after watching a richard dawkins and a ken robinson (education guy) presentation
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> anything else you use aarnet for?
<nisshh> sagaci, not really, tbh
<sagaci> the old file mirror of bigponds had podcasts, that's really the only thing I miaa
<sagaci> ss
<sagaci> do you have a local ubuntu mirror
<nisshh> no, i dontr
<nisshh> i wasnt around when the old mirror was up
<nisshh> well, i just didnt know about it, tbh
<sagaci> i used to think it'd be a good idea but when my d/l speed is so good, i don't see the point
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> sagaci, i have 8mbps, so its not really necessary for me either :)
<sagaci> do you rsync the isos or just get what you need when you need it
<nisshh> just occassionally
<nisshh> when im upgrading/fresh installing really
<sagaci> i have around 20mbps
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i can get that speed here supposedly, but its fairly expensive
<sagaci> annoys me that it now takes longer to install darn packages than to download them
<nisshh> and 8mbps is fine for what i do tbh, i can download a cd image in like 10 minutes
<sagaci> i used to be on 8mbps, ~860kbps, but after switching up, I love 3m 30second iso download and post install download updates
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> i remember when I was on 256kbps and it took roughly 8hrs to download an ubuntu iso
<sagaci> even sudo apt-get update was a big event
<nisshh> sagaci, oh man yeah, i used to be on that speed (last year) then i get 1.5mbps and that was ok, but it doesnt compare to 8mbps :)
<nisshh> i was on 1.5 for nearly a year
<sagaci> yeah, i went dialup 28.8, 256, 1.5, 8, 20
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> sagaci, i went dialup, 64, 256, 1.5, 8 :)
<sagaci> each step felt like a breath of fresh air
<nisshh> sagaci, my computer is so crap and old, my net connection loads the page and actually waits for my graphics chip to render the page :)
<nisshh> yeah, hehe
<nisshh> so my net connection is actually faster than my graphics card :)
<sagaci> i was so happy when I discovered wget
<sagaci> firefox kept borking dvd iso files
<sagaci> like 3.1gb into the download
<sagaci> another tool i like is youtube-dl
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i love wget
<sagaci> yeah and wget -c <3
<sagaci> didn't ever think that kind of functionality existed
<nisshh> sagaci, what does the -c option do?
<sagaci> continue mode
<nisshh> ah yeah
<Blank__> very handy mode
<sagaci> oh, and i wish bp unmetered iview
<Blank__> we don't watch enough stuff there for it to be an issue for us, but i agree
<nisshh> yeah
<Blank__> i wish the abc didn't make it so difficult for shows to be downloaded from iview, either
<Blank__> but that's a pipe dream really
<head_victim> I just rsync the whole repo :D
<head_victim> Apparently no one even batted an eyelid at 450+gb of unmetered data in 2 days. No email complaining, nothing.
<sagaci> then it just downloads the next updates as they come, yeah?
<Blank__> oh wow
<head_victim> sagaci: When it's where I want it properly on the home network I'll just set up scripts to auto update it like a "proper" mirror.
<head_victim> Now I've got it it will only download the changes, not the whole lot again.
<sagaci> yeah that's what i thought
<head_victim> I have 3 Ubuntu PCs here and hopefully a 4th and if I really try my luck with the wife a 5th as well so it's almost worth it.
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-07
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> How do i search for chat with a particular user on gnome-do using pidgin on ubuntu 10.10
<dtatadl> Hi all...new to ubuntu (trialling 10.04). I have previously connected laptop to sdtv (crt) using vista and powerstrip. I now want to use ubuntu (and xbmc) but cant add a 576i resolution using xrandr. Is anyone willing to run through a few ideas?
<head_victim> 3 Minutes.
<Blank__> yep, didn't wait long
<head_victim> I wonder what the 576i resolution is.
<quail_laptop> 2 mins 6 sec
<quail_laptop> head_victim: 576 interlaced
<head_victim> quail_laptop: yeah but in terms of pixels width by height I have no idea how wide it is, I think 576 is the height.
<Blank__> 720x576
<quail_laptop> iirc 576 refers to the actives lines
<quail_laptop> ie basically height
<Blank__> yep
<head_victim> If he's using the nvidia drivers it's as simple as just opening that and selecting it.
<Blank__> not exactly height due to overscan
<head_victim> But we'll never know.
<quail_laptop> yah we have power
<mlkaaa> hi
<mlkaaa> anyone there ?
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-08
<blahdeblah-web> test
<blahdeblah-web> test
<blahdeblah> yay!
<blahdeblah> Anyone know what the preferred VoIP (SIP) application is on lucid?
<blahdeblah> I'm trying to get VoIP working on my laptop with Ekiga and it is a bit of a pain...
<dgeary2> i think its ekiga. ive played with it before but haven't had a strong enough internet connection to make serious use of it.
<caryb> Any joomla or joom galery experts out there?
<caryb> opps gallery
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-09
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Any tasl/event application on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kaushal> task*
<kaushal> I am looking out for some sort of alert 
<kaushal> I saw osmo and tasque
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am running tomboy notes on Ubuntu Linux 10.10, tomboy version --> 1.4.2-0ubuntu1, the reminder plugin does not work :/ 
<kaushal> I dont see the alert line being highlighted in yellow or doesnot pop up
<kaushal> Please suggest/guide
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-10
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Anyone here used tomboy notes ?
<kaushal> Can someone please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-December/236499.html ?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Don't worry about the laptop drive mate.  Someone offered me two that were just sitting in a drawer.  Hope i haven't caused you any inconvenience.
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-11
<kaushal>  have Dell Laptop A860 Core2 Duo wishing to install Ubuntu 10.10 with 4 Gigs RAM
<kaushal> is it better to go for 32 Bit or 64 Bit
<head_victim> In my experience if you have a computer that is 64bit capable there is not reason not to go with 64bit but there will be others who disagree.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> So video card Memory is shared in RAM
<head_victim> That has nothing to do with 32/64 bit it's got to do with what specific hardware you have
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so is there a way to know how much RAM a Video Card uses ?
<kaushal> is it cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep RAM
<head_victim> Not sure, I've only ever had video cards with their own ram, not system shared
<kaushal> so i did ran that command
<kaushal> is it cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i RAM
<kaushal> is it returned 256MB
<head_victim> Sorry mate, I wouldn't know where to start. It's possible though as that sounds about normal. The laptop specifications should list how much it uses though
<kaushal> head_victim: sure
<kaushal> head_victim: Thanks
<kaushal> so ideally I should go for 64 Bit
<head_victim> I would use it but for some reason http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download always suggests the 32bit as recommended. I personally haven't had an issue with 64bit in a couple of years.
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<head_victim> I guess the decision is split depending on what website you're looking at.
<kaushal> head_victim: At the moment I am running 32 Bit 10.10
<kaushal> is it better to use pae kernel or better to use 64 Bit OS ?
<dns53> what are you running? do you have more than 4gb of ram and do you have a program that will need more than 4gb of memory?
<kaushal> nope
<kaushal> I have just 4 GB RAM
<dns53> personally i'd run a 64 bit os, but flash is not quite as stable
<kaushal> but the 32 Bit OS reports 3.4 GB and out of 3.4 GB 256mb is shared by Video Card
<kaushal> flash ?
<dns53> yes, that is why you need a pae kernel (this is a hack to allow a 32 bit os to address more than 3 gb of memory) or a native 64 bit kernel
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> dns53: i didnot understand about flash ?
<dns53> adobe flash has a 64 bit port, it works but it is not the best port
<kaushal> oh ok
<dns53> it's fine for me, but results may vary
<kaushal> dns53: so i would reinstall 10.10 with 64 Bit OS
<kaushal> head_victim: Thanks
<kaushal> dns53: Thanks
<kaushal> apologies for bugging
<dns53> nothing wrong with asking
<head_victim> No worries at all
<kaushal> Also I have found something interesting also
<kaushal> so HT means Hyperthreading
<kaushal> http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Understanding_proc_cpuinfo.html
<kaushal> so HT is enabled in the BIOS ?
<kaushal> and I have HT as flag in cpuinfo
<kaushal> so to use HT i need to use SMP kernel ?
<kaushal> please help me understand
<dns53> so hyperthreading can be disabled in the bios as it could potentially cause problems
<kaushal> ok
<dns53> there is no smtp kernel any more, you do not need a different kernel to use smtp anymore, you did need one 1998-2002 ish
<kaushal> oh ok
<head_victim> dns53: ever seen an issue with HT though?
<kaushal> dns53: you said potential problems 
<dns53> head_victim never, but bios manufacturers put flags like that in case there are problems
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<head_victim> dns53: ah ok, just curious because again I'd heard it was possible but another of those things I'd never seen in real life.
<dns53> so it is not a problem but it was new so they have the option to dissable things incase
<head_victim> Yep, sounds fair.
<dns53> head_victim i've had occasional problems with the virtualisation extensions so it can be useful to have
<head_victim> dns53: ah ok, I guess it would make sense to be able to switch "features" on and off, especially from a "stable" point of view.
<dns53> kaushal back to your question, hyper threading is more like 1 1/2 cpu's, so you can do a little more than you would if you just had the single core
<kaushal> dns53: sorry i got disconnected
<kaushal> ok
<dns53> a computer does processing a small chunk at a time, so you would read a file for a fraction of a second, draw something on screen for a fraction, read something off a network etc 
<dns53> so hyper threading allows the cpu to do one thing and part of another thing in the time slice
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so if i enable HT in my BIOS
<kaushal> if I am having Core 2 Duo 
<kaushal> so it would lead to issues ?
<kaushal> as far as yes
<dns53> i have not heard of any problems, you get more performance
<kaushal> dns53: but you said potential problems 
<dns53> there are none but hardware manufacturers put things in because it is almost impossible to fix later
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Also as per http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Understanding_proc_cpuinfo.html
<kaushal> it specifies about Intel
<kaushal> How do i understand if its AMD 
<dns53> it will have it will say: vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
<dns53> my server's cpu info:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542134/
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> but how to make out ifs single core or dual core 
<dns53> you look and see how many cores it describes, amd does not have hyper threading
<kaushal> it says 2 cores
<kaushal> so its a single physical processor ?
<dns53> it probably has 1 
<dns53> 1 chip itself, 2 cores
<kaushal> ok
<head_victim> Is it just me or has FF been a bit crashy of late?
<head_victim> My bad, it's flash that's buggy, not FF.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me to install Flash on firefox 64 Bit 
<kaushal> I am on 10.10 64 Bit OS
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-06
<wilvk> hi!
<head_victim> Gday wilvk 
<head_victim> For anyone remotely close to Brisbane, please print a few of these off and paste them up wherever is appropriate - http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-au-installfest
 * benonsoftware would but isn't in Brisbane :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: did you by chance have a monitor amongst that stash you put up the other week?
<head_victim> I'm getting rid of my entire stash of P4 era stuff making up 2 computers to the best they can be for my nieces and nephews (going to use Edubuntu of course!) and the only thing I'm missing is 2 monitors.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: i had a 15" LCD and 19" CRT and someone has asked for them both.  If they don't pick them up by the weekend, you're welcome to them, though.
<head_victim> Ah if they're spoken for that's ok but yeah if they don't get picked up let me know
<blahdeblah> will do
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Do you still need sponsorship for the installfest?  I haven't had a chance to scratch myself since talking to you, but i'm still willing to help out that way.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: we gave up on the edge, we've moved to the Brisbane City Council Library in the CBD (it's free). I guess if you wanted to sponsor light refreshments perhaps? Apparently there are tea and coffee making facilities but you have to provide your own tea/coffee. I was just going to buy a jar of coffee and a packet of tea bags. Not sure how much you were wanting to spend.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: How much are you likely to spend on that?  I can't conceive it being much...
<head_victim> Really depends on what we want to serve I guess.
<head_victim> That and I don't have the faintest clue how many people will even walk through the door.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Well, name a figure, and i'll probably be happy with it.  If i even get 1 day's work out of it, it's a worthwhile investment of a couple hundred bucks.
<jfer> head_victim: hi. how is everything going?
<head_victim> jfer: pretty good, yourself?
<jfer> head_victim: pretty good things are starting to slow down for the year.
<head_victim> Is that good or bad?
<jfer> head_victim: good as it gives me a change to get back to things I want to do rather than the things that I have to do. are you planning on heading to linux.conf.au next year?
<head_victim> jfer: I'd love to but can't afford the trip so giving it a miss
<jfer> head_victim: ok. fair enough. I will be there. sounds like they have a pretty good line up as far as talks and speakers goes.
<head_victim> Yeah I've been looking on enviously
<jfer> head_victim: Well perhaps you will have the chance to catch some of them online or watch them later when the videos go up.
<head_victim> Yep hoping to
<head_victim> jfer: you're sunshine coast right?
<jfer> yes, that is right.
<head_victim> Coming down for the installfest? :)
<jfer> no sorry.
<jfer> I am having an issue with dual monitors. my secondary monitor on the right is smaller this is causing notify to display partially of the top right of my screen. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<head_victim> Tis ok, just checking.
<head_victim> jfer: what drivers? WIth nvidia I think you can click and drag the window to the top or bottom of the rhs of the other one
<head_victim> That and you can offset it to whatever you want to the pixel
<jfer> head_victim: how do I offset it?
<head_victim> If you open nvidia settings, then go to x server display configuration
<head_victim> There you select the monitor you want to adjust (secondary on the right) there should be a "position" that can either be "right of" "left of" "clone" etc but you want the "absolute" option
<head_victim> The input box to the right of that allows you to set it to the pixel, eg mine is +1920+0 as my lhs monitor is 1920 wide.
<head_victim> +1920-100 would be 100 pixels higher, etc.
<jfer> do you understand what I mean? I am talking about NotifyOSD.
<jfer> run the following command to see what I mean: notify-send test
<blahdeblah> jfer: Sunshine Coast, eh?  Know anyone who needs help with Linux & network support up there? :-)
<blahdeblah> (For money, i mean... ;-)
<jfer> in that case not really.
<jfer> However a lot of small businesses on the sunshine coast have rather outdated systems.
<blahdeblah> That seems to be the case with a lot of small businesses - if it ain't broke, don't upgrade it.
<blahdeblah> Even if it's critical and you've got no backups and all of your data is on one 7-year-old hard disk...
<head_victim> jfer: yeah I was thinking maybe that if the position wasn't right it might cut some off
<head_victim> That's the first thing I thought of anyway
<jfer> head_victim: I am not using the proprietary driver as it didn't work.
<jfer> I am also experiencing issues with workplace switcher with dual monitors. has anyone else had this issue?
<sagaci> I don't use the workplace switcher/"multiple desktops" or dual monitors
<blahdeblah> I use dual monitors when it's convenient.  I've had occasional issues with the screen background being offset.  But i use 10.04 LTS with icewm as the window manager, so it's probably a bit different in how it handles it.
<blahdeblah> Workspace switching works fine, though.
<jfer> blahdeblah: The issues I am experiencing are with Unity.
<blahdeblah> And the display settings icon in the notification area seems to work all right as well. 
<blahdeblah> Yeah - pretty much everything's different there, i think.
<head_victim> jfer: sorry mate, that did work for some that had the issue, find a bug for it?
<jfer> I am looking for a bug on launchpad now. I have read a lot of similar issues. Apparently notify osd is meant to be offset by the panel not the viewport so I am not sure where this bug is coming from.
<gggs> jfer: I've had a fair bit of strife with my dual-screen nv setup, why couldn't you get the proprietory drivers working?
<jfer> gggs: When I used the proprietary driver it said I exceeded the maximum resolution of my graphics card.
<gggs> must be big monitors?
<jfer> no. I think it is a driver issue. It works fine with the open driver
<jfer> apart from the other issues
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-07
 * sagaci reinstalling a box with 10.04.3 due to mint repos totally made of fail
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm attempting my first ever edubuntu install. 
<head_victim> I want to donate my old machines to my nieces and nephews so thought that might be a good start.
<sagaci> i've only ever used the weblive version
<sagaci> will be interesting to see what lucid is like these day
<sagaci> days*
<sagaci>  haven't touched it for a good year
<head_victim> It's not too bad, I'm on it here still
<head_victim> I'll be upgrading to 12.04 soonish though (currently running 12.04 in a vm with most things anyway)
<sagaci> i'd like to see the cdimage size increased after the LTS
<sagaci> ew kernel 2.6
<head_victim> I worked out what my problem with edubuntu was, it detected the screen resolution bigger than my 24inch screen despite being connected to a 15inch lcd ;)
<sagaci> pretty impressed they're using a fairly new version of chromium and using the translations I submitted for oneiric
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-09
<head_victim> I'm looking around at cheap ebay pci>sata cards, has anyone had any experience? Should these "just work" or are there chipsets to avoid?
<ajcullen> Ubuntu says i have low disc space
<sagaci> go to nautilus and check how much space is in the / directory and your home directory
<ajcullen> Free space 2.9gb home?
<ajcullen> If i downloaded something would it go into home?
<sagaci> well what does it say under your / directory
<sagaci> ajcullen: yeah generally a browser download would be under ~/Downloads
<sagaci> unless you used wget, which would usually be in the folder you run it from, maybe just ~/
<ajcullen> Its 2.9 have i installed it wrong?
<sagaci> are you dual-booting?
<ajcullen> Yep
<sagaci> how much did you shrink your windows (i'm assuming) partition?
<ajcullen> Bout 120gb for ubuntu
<ajcullen> Did advanced off a tutorial
<sagaci> doesn't sound right
<ajcullen> Can someone link me a tutorial to get it right?
<sagaci> can you pastebin df -h
<ajcullen> Sure 
<sagaci> are you on 11.10?
<ajcullen> Yep
<ajcullen> How do i show u my pastebin?
<sagaci> copy the url into here
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11111 something like that
<sagaci> assuming you've used paste.ubuntu.com
<ajcullen> http://pastebin.com/crZkjWXE
<ajcullen> Cool
<ajcullen> Take it ubuntu is more of a fixer upper than just starting a fresh with problems
<sagaci> what guide did you use?
<ajcullen> Cant remember one off the net lol
<sagaci> ah, you installed via wubi?
<ajcullen> Yep
<ajcullen> And did an advanced
<sagaci> eh, I haven't used wubi since 2008 maybe once or twice, what version of windows are you dual-booting with
<ajcullen> 7 pro
<ajcullen> Theres an advanced partitioning tool
<sagaci> but, iirc, it's not actually partitioning, it's just a windows file
<ajcullen> What should i do
<sagaci> here's an idea, ditch wubi, shrink your disk from windows 7, download/use unetbootin to "burn" the iso to a USB stick, reboot, choose USB at bios and manually partition
<ajcullen> Okay 
<ajcullen> Is there a guide i should follow
<sagaci> as for deleting wubi...
<sagaci> I can guide you if you've got time
<ajcullen> Should i download ubuntu iso
<sagaci> yep, are you with bigpond, optus or internode, iinet?
<ajcullen> Dunno at internet cafe
<sagaci> ah ok 
<sagaci> is 700mb an issue?
<ajcullen> Playing cod 2 got my laptop open with ubuntu and irc ing on my xoom
<ajcullen> Narh i am torrenting lion lol
<sagaci> 700mb download, that is
<sagaci> -.-
<ajcullen> Lol
<sagaci> assuming you want 64-bit - http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<sagaci> you'll want to download that in your windows 7 install
<ajcullen> Cool just a sec
<sagaci> and also - http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/563/unetbootin-windows-563.exe?r=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ts=1323429199&use_mirror=internode
<sagaci> in your windows 7 install too
<ajcullen> Whats that one?
<sagaci> it's used to "burn" the iso to your USB stick
<sagaci> so you can boot into the live ubuntu environment to install it
<ajcullen> Just get my keys
<sagaci> also, if you have anything on your wubi ubuntu install, back it up / copy it now
<ajcullen> Kk
<ajcullen> Ntfs or fat for a 8gb flash? Formatting...
<sagaci> fat
<ajcullen> Thought so
<sagaci> not sure if it is still an issue but certain things won't boot from ntfs
<sagaci> fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_uninstall_Wubi.3F
<sagaci> so you just go into the add/remove programs and remove the "Ubuntu" program
<ajcullen> Just backing up now
<ajcullen> Is there someway i can get a list of my personally installed apps?
<sagaci> probably, but I can't remember how
<sagaci> I just keep a txt file in my ntfs partition with all the things I need when I reinstall
 * sagaci is organmanised
<ajcullen> Nice idea
<sagaci> sudo apt-get 100 things, irc channels, bashrc, wget keys... etc
<ajcullen> !restarting think theres bad sectors on my disc and computer says no
<lubotu2> ajcullen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sagaci> ah, what?
<sagaci> did you just do anything funky, apart from backing up?
<ajcullen> Narh my laptops pretty munted
<ajcullen> Think a fresh win7 and ubuntu are in order
<sagaci> I'll leave the win7 install to you
<ajcullen> Yer all good with that
<ajcullen> Just new to ubuntu
<sagaci> not that the win7 install is hard, it's just takes a while post-install to get it how I like it
<ajcullen> Yer
<ajcullen> Need to back it up anyway 
<sagaci> good luck
<ajcullen> Lol i hate windows
<ajcullen> Love mac hate apple
<ajcullen> Love ubuntu
<ajcullen> Just backing up now
<sagaci> righteo then
<sagaci> so can you boot into windows or is it stopping on errors?
<ajcullen> Should be right 
<ajcullen> Unetbotin for windows?
<sagaci> yep
<ajcullen> Coool
<sagaci> so you've downloaded the ubuntu iso into a folder on your windows 7 install?
<ajcullen> Yep external hdd
<sagaci> well just open unetbootin, select your iso from the Diskimage line
<sagaci> and be careful to choose USB drive and the appropriate letter for your usb drive
<ajcullen> Formatting usb
<ajcullen> Nearly done
<ajcullen> All done
<ajcullen> Now what?
<ajcullen> In unetbootin
<ajcullen> ...
<sagaci> well just open unetbootin, select your iso from the Diskimage line
<sagaci> and be careful to choose USB drive and the appropriate letter for your usb drive
<ajcullen> What distribution do i select e.g.live net install 
<ajcullen> Downloaded it
<sagaci> don't do the distribution line
<ajcullen> Ahh i seee
<sagaci> select the diskimage line then click the ... button and then select your .iso, wherever you saved it
<ajcullen> Eoing it now
<sagaci> yup, just make sure your drive is your usb drive letter
<ajcullen> Okay now reboot?
<sagaci> yup and open up your boot menu and boot to the usb
<ajcullen> Already does that :-) 
<sagaci> and just boot and do try ubuntu
<sagaci> ah wait a minute buddy, can you boot back into windows
<sagaci> .. did you uninstall wubi through add/remove programs?
<ajcullen> Yep just doing that now :-) 
<sagaci> because you also need to shrink your partition
<ajcullen> I have 2
<sagaci> you have 2 what
<ajcullen> Partitions
<sagaci> what's your second partition
<ajcullen> Ubuntu
<ajcullen> Will be free space
<ajcullen> Formatting it now
<sagaci> that's ok, you'll be reformatting as ext4 in the installer
<ajcullen> Quick format okay?
<sagaci> yep, is that the ~120GB partition?
<ajcullen> 127 yep
<sagaci> yep that's fine
<ajcullen> Damn got to go
<ajcullen> Will get back on irc at home
<sagaci> righteo
<ajcullen> Ae
<ajcullen> Are you doing this off a tutorial mate? 
<sagaci> no
<sagaci> off the top of my head
<ajcullen> .
<ajcullen> Okay
<ajcullen> Can u pm ur email? 
<sagaci> you can find it on launchpad
<sagaci> are you looking to do the install tonight
<ajcullen> Probably not now sorry... Will see if u are around and 2moro
<sagaci> righteo then, it's pretty straight-forward
<ajcullen> Yer... I've got ubuntu going... Just needs tweaking and easier to start a new... Just a learning curve I suppose 
<ajcullen> U play guitar dude? 
<sagaci> yup
<sagaci> so you installed it?
<ajcullen> I had it operating but just encountered this problem downloading lion
<sagaci> ah ok
<ajcullen> Saw ur blueprint for guitar exercises... What does it do? 
<sagaci> I haven't done anything with it yet, it's just a small python command-line program that randomises scales for you to practise
<sagaci> nothing like guitar pro or sibelius/finale
<ajcullen> Wicked 
<ajcullen> G2g mate will catch u 2moro 
<sagaci> bye
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-10
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys
<ajcullen> Hey 
<head_victim> sagaci: agenda item added - the brisbane installfest
<head_victim> Also tweeted/dented
<sagaci> ok
<ajcullen> Hey sagaci 
<sagaci> hi ajcullen 
<ajcullen> How are you? 
<ajcullen> Back lol 
<sagaci> getting tired but then again, it's kinda later
<sagaci> late
<ajcullen> Yer pulling an all nighter tonight 
<sagaci> what's the occasion?
<ajcullen> Just a lab party 
<ajcullen> Lan 
<ajcullen> Need to coordinate massive Lan cod 
<ajcullen> Just downloading everything I need to for clean windows 
<ajcullen> Nearly there
<ajcullen> Sagaci... U ready to do the install 
<sagaci> I'm ready to help you
<ajcullen> Cheers
<sagaci> have you installed windows
<ajcullen> Okay windows is installed all backed up ready to shrink and re install 
<sagaci> well just shrink your windows partition by 50GB
<ajcullen> Doing that now... Going to do a 50/50 split 
<sagaci> ok as long as your windows partition still has a decent size left
<ajcullen> 150 each 
<sagaci> that's fine
<ajcullen> Taking ages to query shrink space,
<ajcullen> Shrinking 
<ajcullen> Cool 149 windows and 149 unallocated
<sagaci> yep so reboot into an ubuntu live environment
<ajcullen> Got to reinstall windows first? 
<sagaci> well I'd reinstall windows first
<sagaci> and then reshrink
<sagaci> but then again you could probably just reinstall it over the windows partition and leave unallocated as it is
<ajcullen> That's what I think the game plan was 
<sagaci> sounds like a good game
<ajcullen> Tis 
<sagaci> November team report needs to be done
<ajcullen> Trying to avoid system partition 
<ajcullen> Nearly done
<ajcullen> Finalizing 
<ajcullen> Far out... I have 101mb of unallocated space separate from the other 
<sagaci> meh
<ajcullen> Okay fixed 
<ajcullen> Next step
<sagaci> so boot into ubuntu
<sagaci> I have to go out for a while
<ajcullen> Okay... Should I just do a simple install of ubuntu? 
<ikt> 4 days to 'get' argparse
<ikt> something considered easy :/
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-11
<sagaci> benonsoftware: did you fix that bzr+ssh issue
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Well no, but I am using a friends shell/server for bzr/git/svn now :)
<benonsoftware> sagaci: What made you remember that?
<sagaci> since I got an email from you closing the bug, 
<benonsoftware> Ah
<benonsoftware> Yeah I closed it because it isn't there any more
<sagaci> it's still in oneiric, but just fixed in precise... probably not an issue really
<benonsoftware> Ok
<sagaci> fyi, <sagaci_> a quick google has fixed the bzr+ssh thing benonsoftware ran into... I'm setting up a bzr on cygwin myself and ran into it... just need to `set BZR_SSH=paramiko`
<benonsoftware> Ah thanks
<sagaci> np
<tom_a_sparks> hows the weather?
<tom_a_sparks> I have lightning @ home :(
<benonsoftware> Mixed in Eastern Melbourne
 * benonsoftware pray that it rains Monday night
<tom_a_sparks> I hope I dont have a blackout, the light have been flickering
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> I lost power for a while this afternoon. We had some storms roll through and they're meant to keep coming throuhgout the evening.
<benonsoftware> :(
<tom_a_sparks> :(
<sagaci> so you might not be able to make it to the meeting in around 90 mins
<benonsoftware> Sorry, I can't come to the meeting
<gorilla>  head_victim feel free to postpone if you can't be here. :-)
<sagaci> we'll see how this 3G connection holds up
<sagaci> #startmeeting Ubuntu-AU December IRC Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Dec 11 10:01:15 2011 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<sagaci> #chair sagaci head_victim 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim sagaci
<sagaci> agenda - http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/281/detail/
<sagaci> Hi, if anyone is around for the meeting, just say hi or something similar to register your attendance
<davetv> hi
<geoff44> Hi, I'm just observing
<sagaci> no problem, this should be a short meeting anyhow
<sagaci> head_victim: are you around?
<fabricator4> hi de hi
<sagaci> it's just that head_victim has the only agenda item so unless he's around we might just have to cancel this meeting
<fabricator4> He may yet turn up?
<sagaci> yep, I don't mind waiting a while
<tom_a_sparks> here
<fabricator4> Anyway...  InfoXchange Australia listed the Brisbane installfest: http://www.communitynews.infoxchange.net.au/news/detail.chtml?filename_num=393345
<sagaci> that's a good poster
<fabricator4> Thanks :-)
<sagaci> have you put it on spreadubuntu
<fabricator4> I think only the low res version was ever made available.  I should upload the full version.
<sagaci> yep, it's easily adaptable and it's not release-specific
<fabricator4> True, maybe I should upload the xcf with all the layers, then people could make their own as required.
<sagaci> what did you use to create it
<fabricator4> Gimp.  I'm a photogrpher first, graphic designer about 125th :-)
<fabricator4> head_victim: Ping...
<sagaci> brb..
<fabricator4> He must 'a fallen in.
<tom_a_sparks> your call could not be connected, check your number and try again :)
<head_victim> Sorry all
<head_victim> :/
<head_victim> I'm here
<tom_a_sparks> yay :)
<fabricator4> Good Evening
<davetv> gidday
<head_victim> The current action items as far as the install fest goes are : email lca/humbug lists (I'm half way through a draft), get more people signed up to help on the wiki, try and get more community participation so more people turn up on the day.
<sagaci> #topic Brisbane InstallFest - head_victim 
<head_victim> Gday davetv & geoff44  nice to see new faces. tom_a_sparks long time no see, fabricator4 & sagaci sorry I'm late :/
<fabricator4> Better late than never...
<head_victim> Does anyone live in the Brisbane area that attends uni or tafe that might want to post it around a bunch of newsletter boards?
 * gorilla is back at the keyboard.
<head_victim> Or anyone have ideas for where I can put a pile of them and they might get taken?
<fabricator4> Did we give the Library a supply?  or do they do their own (or nothing)
<head_victim> No sure, I was going to liaise with bejames (he's the one who organised the venue) but it seemed the library were a fair bit hands off,.
<fabricator4> Thought that might be the case.  We should be able to put one poster up somewhere on the premises though.
<head_victim> I recall someone saying they worked at a marketing firm, did anything come of that?
<davetv> One thing I envisage us needing is storage for ppls who have not backed up so we can get the stuff from storage after
<davetv> docs, pics etc
<head_victim> I'll bring a stack of DVDs but realistically, if they need to back up more than a DVDs worth it's not going to be someothing we can do on the spot.
<sagaci> maybe take a couple of 8GB/16GB flash drives
<gorilla> davetv: the prolem is what do you backup and how much? You could be opening a can of worms here.
<davetv> true - but contents of \MyDocuments for example - mosta these installs will be over Windows
<head_victim> davetv: the idea is that the user has backed up BEFORE attending. That's the goal but you do raise an important point.
<fabricator4> Some portable hard drives?  We'd need to get their permission to backup first of course...
<head_victim> That's why I'd like to back up to something they can take with them so we don't keep any personal data accidentally.
<geoff44> Good demos to raise interest and then point them in the direction of the forums may be an idea
<head_victim> geoff44: the goal is to have a table for demos, a table for the loco and a table to install on is how I see it happening.
<geoff44> That sounds good
<head_victim> Hopefully we'll have some talks as well
<head_victim> I think we have the actual event covered except for maybe locking in a few more people to volunteer, the main issue I see is getting Joe Public along to participate
<fabricator4> Probably a weak link at the moment is that the talks don't a have a schedule we can publicise.
<davetv> most important thing I've found in convincing - converting ppls to linux is the free app base ... things like GIMP etc
<geoff44> This is in Brisbane I gather - I'm in melb
<fabricator4> Yes Brissy
<gorilla> geoff44: yes, it's a Brisbane only event.
<head_victim> geoff44: this one is, if you want to volunteer to hold one in Melbourne I'd be more than willing to support :) Heh.
<geoff44> Unfortunately I'm a 67 year old beginner and don't consider I would be much value at this stage
<head_victim> geoff44: No worries, just making sure the offer was made ;)
<geoff44> One day I may be of more help
<head_victim> davetv: yeah what I did was install linux on a second computer and slowly over 6 months swapped one program for another from windows to Linux. Then i installed Linux on my main machine and never looked back.
<head_victim> geoff44: It's all good, we understand not everyone can do everything all at once. Don't be disheartened with technical levels either. I'm basically just a Ubuntu Users who knows enough to break things. I've got no IT education or background what so ever.
<fabricator4> geoff44: being able to organise an event and motivating people to help is probably the most important thing.  There's probably plenty of people to handle the technical side of things.
<davetv> Last week a brothers mate rang me from Moree re buy Laptop and what OS, put him on to a cheap Acer he installed 64 bit 10.04 (LTS) - rang me today and very happy
<davetv> the free repositories the clincher
 * gorilla starts work on a taking down a scammer on facebook, by getting the .tk domain name revoked.
<gorilla> sorry.. wrong window
<head_victim> Cool well does anyone else have anything to add to the topic of the installfest or should we call the meeting ended and keep chatting?>
<sagaci> ... anyone?
<davetv> I'll be at the installfest
<geoff44> I certainly don't wish to be seen as a piker - but for a mental illness I have I am not really capable of organizing very much
<head_victim> davetv: nice work, if you want to volunteer specific time add yourself to the wiki :)
<davetv> will do
<head_victim> geoff44: no stress at all mate, keep your ears out for release parties though, they're just social events :)
<fabricator4> Can we work on a timetable for the talks?
<head_victim> fabricator4: sure, I'd say chuck up a table of topics and start slotting in times
<head_victim> The wiki is the perfect place for that as well.
<fabricator4> :-)  OK
<geoff44> This is my first time on IRC and I must say I am impressed - most of my contact for now has been on the forums
<head_victim> geoff44: glad to hear :) We're not too scary a bunch, honest.
<davetv> i am new too geoff
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Dec 11 11:03:34 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2011/ubuntu-au.2011-12-11-10.01.moin.txt
<head_victim> sagaci: sorry for running late, thanks for chairing :)
<head_victim> I'd just like to point out that the enAU translation effort that sagaci has spearheaded basically has EVERYTHING available to be translated completed.
 * head_victim gives sagaci a round of applause.
<sagaci> no worries, wasn't sure if my connection would hold up
<fabricator4> clap clap clap clap
<sagaci> i'm slowly working on the last 5700 gcc-4.5 strings
<davetv> eeek
<sagaci> that don't really need to be done but for the sakes of completeness
<head_victim> For those of you who don't know, basically whenever you select Australia as your Locale sagaci is the main reason that you have Colour instead of color and dialogue instead of dialog :)
<davetv> kewl
<sagaci> chromium browser is also translated, so it's a reason to use it
<tom_a_sparks> thumps up
<sagaci> although firefox is equally translated
<davetv> I have opensourced a couple projects - good for CV
<head_victim> Nice work :)
<head_victim> fabricator4: when you add the table to the wiki make sure you email the ML so anyone else wanting to volunteer for one or two can add themselves.
<fabricator4> OK, no worries.  I'll have to fudge a bit since mostly we've just seen expressions of interest wrt to talks.
<head_victim> davetv: nice work
<head_victim> fabricator4: yeah just put it up as an expression of interest, if we get enough we formalise it if we don't we wing it on the day :)
<davetv> gonna ket into some kernel hacking for GTA-04 freerunner board
<sagaci> next meeting details - http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/303/detail/
<davetv> get*
<head_victim> sagaci: nice and organised :) Thanksf or the work on the team report as well
<head_victim> Well I have to run off again. Sorry I was late and sorry I'm heading off again but today has been "one of those days". If anyone things of anything else to add to the installfest post it to the mailing list and put it up on the wiki :)
<chris4> Goodnight  head_victim
<geoff44> head_victim: Thanks for the kind words
<sagaci> head_victim: also left an unpublished entry on u.o.au so when you get time
<chris4> Goodnight all.  Apparently I have a Wiki to update  :-)
<geoff44> Goodnight chris4
<geoff44> The next meeting is on Tues - correct?
<sagaci> geoff44: no, the second Sunday of January
<geoff44> Oh I don't know where I saw that - thank you 
<fabricator4> Yeah, Sunday the 8th Jan.  Same time, same channel
<sagaci> same thugs
<fabricator4> lol
<geoff44> fabricator: Thanks 
<geoff44> Guess it is time to hit the road - thanks for the learning experience guys
<geoff44> Goodnight all
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-05
<daubers> Hello lovely australian people :) Is anyone awake who can do me a favour? I'm trying to see if I can get to the bottom of a routing issue. Can someone try and ping 85.119.83.223 and see if it goes? Especially anyone on telstra
<jea> I will try for you
<daubers> Many thanks :)
<jea> --- 85.119.83.223 ping statistics ---
<jea> 23 packets transmitted, 23 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
<jea> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 380.887/590.688/1027.643/184.866 ms
<jea> There was only 1 request timeout
<daubers> which ISP are you with?
<jea> This is using a telstra mobile
<daubers> Weird
<jea> I don't have access to my usual Telstra cable at the moment, but the routing should be the same
<daubers> Ok, thanks
<daubers> This is very weird
<jea> what is going wrong?
<daubers> I'm remoted into a machine in Sydney and it can't ping anything on Bitfolks IP range
<jea> would it help if i gave you a traceroute?
<daubers> yes please
<jea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1412251/
<daubers> Hmm
<daubers> I'm very confused :-s 
<daubers> Thanks for the help, I'll go upstream to bitfolk and see if they can supply any answers
<jea> Good luck with it :)
<daubers> Thanks :)
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-07
<head_victim> If anyone is heading to LCA this year there is a sign up for BOFs - https://lca2013.linux.org.au/wiki/BoF 
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-09
<jea> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> jea: pong
<head_victim> Working on a strategy assignment so I'll be at the pc all night just not always paying attention to IRC. Feel free to PM or leave a message here if you like if I don't respond\
<jea> head_victim: I suspect we were supposed to have a meeting tonight. I realise now that we (or I) did not create an event for the December meeting
<jea> Should we skip this one, and try for Jan 2013 instead?
<head_victim> Maybe try again in January, I completely forgot and my reminders didn't happen either.
<head_victim> We can attempt to create some conversation on the ML as a replacement for tonight's meeting.
<head_victim> I'd like to see who is going to LCA and if anyone is interested in hanging around for the open day to get some more publicity.
<head_victim> I have all the posters still and can apply for some merchandise from Canonical. Just need volunteers to hang around and talk to people while giving them free stuff
<head_victim> Perhaps even a BOF
<jea> Ok. Will you be able to send that email, or should I?
<head_victim> Whoever gets to it first :) Happy for you to lead with the missed meeting and I can chime in with the other if you like.
<jea> Ok. I will try to get to it in the next day or two
<head_victim> Cool, well I should hit the bed, the director is coming up to see us tomorrow so I should attempt to be not completely exhausted. Cheerio :)
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-03
<st_iron> hi
<st_iron> how is life?
<st_iron> hello croppa 
<st_iron> hehe, I am the duty here during the Australian night :D :D :d
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-04
<st_iron> Hello
<st_iron_> hi
<Noskcaj> hey st_iron_ 
<st_iron_> hello
<st_iron_> the night shift is here :)
<Noskcaj> :)
<st_iron_> oops, my phone was online
<st_iron> how is life?
<Noskcaj> good. I got sponsored $205 by linux australia for my next PC. you?
<st_iron> I was invited to Sydney again for a contract work...
<st_iron> unfortunately I could not accept it now
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-06
<st_iron> hey
#ubuntu-au 2019-12-02
<Ascavasaion> Hello gry
<gry> hi Ascavasaion :)
<gry> it is usually nothing being said here
<gry> so i am not sure why #ubuntu-au-chat even exists
<Ascavasaion> Because you and I cam chat here.
<Ascavasaion> cam=can
<gry> cam chat! <3
<Ascavasaion> gry: Really????
<Ascavasaion> gry: Nevermind... I understand... cam = can
<Ascavasaion> HAHHAAHA!
<gry> good
<Ascavasaion> Had me worried there
#ubuntu-au 2019-12-07
<Ascavasaion> It is so busy in here.
